# New shipment of fish. Specials for saturday and sunday only chromis $2.99 more in



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

New shipment of fish and invertebrates

SPECIALS THIS WEEKEND SATURDAY AND SUNDAY SEPT., 13 and 14

GREEN CHROMIS $2.99 each reg., 6.99 each

YELLOW TAIL DAMSEL $2.99 each reg., $6.99 each

RED FIRE GOBIES $5.99 each reg. $16.99 each

Many more in store specials 

Here is the list of fish coming in

COMMON NAME SCIENTIFIC NAME

Chromis Blue-Green Chromisviridis
Damsel Yellow Tail Chrysipteraparasema
Damsel 3-Stripes Dascyllusaruanus
Goby Firefish Nemateleotrismagnifica
Goby Yellow Watchman Cryptocentruscinctus
Goby Engineer Pholidichthysleucotaenia
Wrasse Cleaner Labroidesdimidiatus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M) Amphiprionocellaris
Clown Brown & White Amphiprionsebae
Wrasse Red Coris (Juv) Corisgaimard
Wrasse Red Checkerboard Halichoeresornatissimus
Clown Maroon (S) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoereschrysus
Wrasse Carpenter Paracheilinus carpenteri
Blenny Scooter (M/L) Neosynchiropusocellatus
Wrasse Blue-Sided Fairy Cirrhilabruscynapleura
Harlequin Tusk (T) Lienardellafasciata
Anthias Blue Eye (Female) Pseudanthiassquamipinnis
Clown Saddle Back (M/L) Amphiprionpolymnus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (S) Paracanthurushepatus
Tang Unicorn (S) Nasounicornis
Clown Black Percula (M/L) Amphiprionlatezonatus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Clown Maroon (M) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprionmelanopus
Blenny Mandarin Green) (XL) Pterosynchiropussplendidus
File Leatherjacket Acreichthystomentosus
Cow Fish Camel (M/L) Tetrosomusgibbosus
Box Fish Yellow (M) Ostracioncubicus
Box Fish Blue spot (M) Ostracionmeleagris
Trigger Bursa Rhinecanthusverrucosus
Trigger Humu Humu Rhinecanthusaculeatus
Sea Hare Slugs Dorabilliaauricularia
Butterfly Copperband (S) Chelmonrostratus
Goby Diamond Orange Spot Valencienneapuellaris
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S) Diodonholocanthus
Angel Lamarck (M) Genicanthuslamarck
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L) Acanthuruslineatus
Tang Naso Lipstic (M) Nasolituratus
Tang Brown (Scopas) Zebrasomascopas
Trigger Blue Lined (S) Pseudobalistesfuscus
Shark Banded Chiloscylliumpunctatum
Fox Face (M) Lovulpinus
Angel Rusty Centropygeferrugatus
Angel Singapore Chaetodontoplusmesoleucus
Angel Watanabe (Fem) (M/L) Genicanthuswatanabei
Box Fish Yellow (S) Ostracioncubicus
Anthias Purple Square (Male) Pseudanthiaspleurotaenia
Lionfish Black Volitan Pteroisvolitans
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasomaveliferum
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) Ctenochaetustominiensis
Trigger Blue Lined (M/L) Pseudobalistesfuscus
Trigger Pinktail Melichthysvidua
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male) Xanthichthysauromarginatus
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthystrimaculatus
Batfish Pinnatus Plataxpinnatus
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML) Pomacanthusemperator
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L) Paracanthurushepatus
Angel Regal (S/M) Pygoplitesdiacanthus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi
Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Goby Golden Head sleeper Valencienneastrigata
Wrasse Redtail Fairy Male Cirrhilabrusrubimarginatus
Clown Maroon (M) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L) Acanthuruslineatus
Lionfish Spotfin Pteroisantennata
Anthias Randall (Male) Pseudanthiasrandalli
Batfish Orbic (S) Plataxorbicularis
Angel Keyhole Centropygetibicen
Wrasse Pyle Cirrhilabrus Pyle
Butterfly Saddle (S) Chaetodonephippium
Wrasse Redtail Fairy (Fem) Cirrhilabrusrubimarginatus
Anemone Yellow Mat Radianthus simplex
Anemone Red Mat Radianthus simplex
Shrimp Anemone Periclimenes brevicarpalis
Shrimp Banded Stenopushispidus
Shrimp Tiger Pistol Alpheusbellulus
Shrimp Marble Pistol Alpheusbellulus
Shrimp Randal Pistol Alpheusrandalli
Tang Ord Zebrasomascopas
Sea Apple Pseudocolchirusviolaceus
Green top (crown) Snail Tectus pyramis
Snail Turbo Tectusniloticus
Scallops Flame Limariafragilis
Shrimp Sexy Thoramboinensis
Cocoworm Sabellatarteindica


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Active Shipment......*

Overall.....a nice shipment. Lots of Blue Surgeons, Firefish, Interesting patterned yellow angels, wrasses, Pinnatus Batfish, Maroon Clowns, Gold Stripe Maroons, HUGE Golden Head Sleeperhead Gobies - acting like a matched pair, Copperband Butterflies.....a ton more.


----------

